

GOP presidential candidate Marco Rubio: Minecraft can prepare kids for future - davidgerard
http://www.usnews.com/news/politics/articles/2015/09/03/gops-rubio-says-minecraft-can-prepare-kids-for-future

======
davidgerard
Quote: "Kids might not realize they're coding, but that's going to be almost a
basic proficiency just because of the way they grew up."

We REALLY need to get him (and other presidential candidates) aware of
Scratch. I've pinged UK Scratch advocates about this. See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10144228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10144228)

